# Hello I am Athanius! ^w^



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

(Let me introduce my character! First my character! My character is a human from the ancient age , sometimes you can call me a wolf, but anyways Athanius is a human being sent from the Roman Empire to the Americas when one great stormy night was throwing the ship air into the air then slamming it into the water, one night Athanius was trying to maintain the mast while other roman soldiers were running around below him trying to keep the ship from sinking, when all of a sudden a massive wave carrying a massive amount of ice smashing into the ship ripping it apart causing Athanius to fall right into the Atlantics freezing waters before hitting a rail making him unconscious, as Athanius floats in the water as the ship burns sinking slowly, he drifts away slowly farther and farther away. A little time later Athanius stays afloat while his body starts to freeze and starts to sink slowly making the water around him freeze into his own cryo sleeping chamber, which had also rusted out everything metal on himMany many many years later when a tsunami is taking place sweeping him up from the ocean floor
Laying him on a beach of the furry world. When he awakes he looks around the environment as he sees a city in the distance, and that's when his new life had just begun.

(I shall explain more about him later since I am new to this)


----------



## modfox (Jul 23, 2016)

hello do you speak latin?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> hello do you speak latin?


Not really. I mean Athanius is just a character! ^^


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> hello do you speak latin?


But sometimes I wish I could speak Latin!


----------



## modfox (Jul 23, 2016)

AthaniusAugustus said:


> Not really. I mean Athanius is just a character! ^^


yes i was joking around
any way hello and welcome


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> yes i was joking around
> any way hello and welcome


Thank you fellow furry!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeez, talk about culture shock...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Yeez, talk about culture shock...


This is post Donald trump.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> This is post Donald trump.


Exactly, he left a clean world, completely tabula-rasa and reentered a world where the toupee'd racist had left his skidmark to cause a butterfly effect.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 24, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Exactly, he left a clean world, completely tabula-rasa and reentered a world where the toupee'd racist had left his skidmark to cause a butterfly effect.


the potential candidates for this election are fucked. its either Hitler or Hitler. =[


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Either way, we're fucked.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

I think I'm gonna vote for the libertarian candidate, I _almost _like him... I just can't in all sound mind see casting a vote for either of those nugget brains.


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

I don't get this....


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 24, 2016)

AthaniusAugustus said:


> I don't get this....


That's okay, political junk doesn't ever make much sense anyway.


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

So what is the furry world like?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Cute and cuddly


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Hopefully! Because Athanius my character has been getting different vibes?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

I think he will like it!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Like what?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Well Athanius came complaining to me some of you guys were arguing x3 I really don't see that~


----------

